# Berichte nach Monate sortieren mit Access 2003



## stonk (6. Oktober 2004)

*Berichte nach Monate sortieren mit Access 2002*

Tach zusammen

Ich bin gerade daran, eine Datnbank für ein Bestellsystemes zu entwickeln.
Nun möchte ich, dass ich alle Bestellungen pro Monat in einem Bericht ansehen kann. (Pro Monat einen Bericht)
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das realisieren kann? Am besten wäre es, man könnte den Monat mit einer Dropdown liste auswählen

Vielen Dank

Gruss
stonk


----------



## stonk (6. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Berichte nach Monate sortieren mit Access 2002*

...sorry, ist Access 2002 )


----------



## Slizzzer (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Zunächstmal solltest Du auch das Jahr abfragen, sonst hast Du nach einem Jahr ein Problem.

Die billigste Variante ist folgende:
Den Bericht auch einer Abfrage basieren lassen. Unter dem Tabellenfeld "Monat" im Abfragegenerator unter Kriterien =[Frage_Monat] eingeben.
-Speichern-
Da Access das Feld Frage_Monat nicht kennt, wird eine Eingabeaufforderung angezeigt.
Da gibst Du dann den Monat ein.
Die "Teure" Version:
Du erstellst ein Druckdialog-Formular mit einem Selectfeld und einem OK-Button. Das Selectfeld wird mit den Monaten aus einer Tabelle befüllt.
Dann machst Du es wie vor, dass Du in der Abfrage des Berichtes jetzt auf das Select-Feld Deines Druckdialoges verweist.

Gruß
Slizzzer


----------



## stonk (6. Oktober 2004)

Danke für deine Antwort

Da ich nicht ein Monats Feld habe, sondern ein Datumfeld wo ich z.B. 02.02.2004 eingebe, funktioniert deine Lösung nicht ganz...

vieleicht noch eine andere Idee

Danke und Gruss
stonk


----------



## Slizzzer (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Öffne die Abfrage des Berichtes und füge ein Feld dazu (genau so eingeben(bis auf Dein Datumsfeld natürlich)):

datumsteil: DatTeil("m";[DeinDatumsfeld])

Unter diesem Feld dann die Kriterien, wie gehabt

Gruß
Slizzzer


----------



## stonk (28. Oktober 2004)

Hab das alles mal ausprobiert... 

es kommt aber immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

Extra ) in query expression 'tbl_Pers.[DatTeil("m";[Pers_Date])]'.

Wenn ich bei "table" nichts auswähle, kommt keine Fehlermeldung, aber es werden in der Fiel List keine Datenfelder mehr angezeigt...

kann mir jemand helfen?

vielen dank im voraus

gruss
stonk


----------

